# Cat Faced Spider for C&C



## JustJazzie (Aug 7, 2014)

I saw this scary critter in his web on the side of my house last night. I still don't have a dedicated macro lens so this was taken with my superzoom and heavily cropped. I tried to get a more "face on" angle, but I ran out of light by that time. I was trying this handheld and shooting at 1/500 to keep it sharp at such a long focal length, but then I had to jack my ISO all the way to 800 to get the shot. I may pull out a tri pod later and try again, so C&C is very appreciated.


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 7, 2014)

Run, do not walk away slowly. Scary beast there.  Nice shot.  Ed


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 7, 2014)

I bet nobody says to that thing "here ***** ***** *****"

... It's body looks like a snack. Like a mis-shaped goldfish.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 7, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Run, do not walk away slowly. Scary beast there.  Nice shot.  Ed


:Giggle: This is one of the reasons I was scared to get another angle. To get the face on shot I wanted I had to be DIRECTLY underneath the web. I was TERRIFIED he was going to jump on me. By the time I got enough courage, the light dropped too low.



BrightByNature said:


> I bet nobody says to that thing "here ***** ***** *****"
> 
> ... It's body looks like a snack. Like a mis-shaped goldfish.



Heheh, DH and I spent last night naming it and we actually decided on *****. Great minds think alike. ;-)

This this is pretty huge too for a spider around my area. From far away he looked so strange that I thought he had caught something. After an hour of him not changing shape I HAD to get a closer look. This one isn't any good, but it shows the body shape, which from this angle does indeed look like a hello kitty head.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 7, 2014)

Cool-looking spider. I am not familiar with that species. SPiders do not jump on people as a general rule...they kind of stay with their webs most of the time if they are on a web.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 7, 2014)

what a weird looking spider, great photo nice and sharp.

John.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 7, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Cool-looking spider. I am not familiar with that species. SPiders do not jump on people as a general rule...they kind of stay with their webs most of the time if they are on a web.



Wish I would have known that yesterday. I nearly jumpped off my walker when it went to grab a bug I didn't notice flew into the web. All I saw was it crawling straight towards me! Scariest thing I've ever photographed. :giggle:



Tinderbox (UK) said:


> what a weird looking spider, great photo nice and sharp.
> 
> John.



Thanks, John! Luckily google tells me its harmless or I may not have slept last night! hehehe.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 7, 2014)

Funnel web and Camel spiders chase you. Why are scary things always hes


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 11, 2014)

Very nice shot. Esp like the first one.


----------

